# Lidl satellite TV systems



## Killter (26 Aug 2007)

lidl are doing the satelite dishes again if anyone is interested. good and bad reactions from posters. might suit some people.
will give it a lash myself...only have rte 1 and 2 at the mo so its worth a shot!



[broken link removed]


----------



## browser (27 Aug 2007)

*Re: lidl satelites*

I had this Lidl system and I only changed to the sky box on Friday (not paying subscription) but the difference is unreal - I would really recommend gettingt he Sky system, more channels, easier use and your get to use the RED BUTTON - my first time using it and I'm like a child.

It cost me €295 for installation, dish, reeiver etc - but I think that it is money well spent.

Someone here suggested that I could have just taken the cheapest Sky package for €21.50 per month keep that for a year cancel my subscription and keep the set up.

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=62136


----------



## DangerMouse (27 Aug 2007)

*Re: lidl satelites*

Hey Browser, if you aren't paying the subscroiption where do you get the viewing card to make this work?


----------



## ClubMan (27 Aug 2007)

Perhaps they mean a  to get the otherwise FTA channels? I'm not sure about the legality of these cards to be honest.


----------



## browser (27 Aug 2007)

Hi,

I don't think there is a viewing card - well at least I didn't see one.  The only mention of a card was that I would need one to watch channel 4, I had no interest so didn't get it.


I don't have Sky or any of the sky channels (well apart from Sky News) but it is a Sky system in that it says Sky on the front of it.

As far as I am aware it is all perfectly above board, but that's just me being Naive


----------



## emmt (29 Aug 2007)

we also got the LIDL sattelite system and spent an age trying to tune it in to no avail. We live in a VERY windy area and one night woke up to find that the satellite dish had bent in half and cracked - there are no 'air holes' to let the air blow through so that was that. 
Back to good old stations but drool when I see the reception my friends get with Sky. One of these days I'll treat myself and never leave the sofa!


----------



## ClubMan (29 Aug 2007)

boards.ie is a good source of information on satellite (FTA/FTV and others) systems.


----------



## Pee (5 Jun 2008)

5000m said:


> try ******** loads of offers on sat equipment self installs or they will install for you, good help section if you are new on how to align a satellite dish


 
Welcome 5000m, your 1st post is an ad in response to a post that is nearly 12 months old.


----------



## NicolaM (5 Jun 2008)

Hmm...No conflict of interest there then?
Nicola


----------



## ajapale (8 Jun 2008)

Please use the report post  facility to bring this kind of PG breach to the attention of mods/admins.

Thanks
aj


----------

